# Functional English in PTE - 30 in each band or overall?



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello All,

Looking at the How can I prove I have Functional English documentation the definition is ambiguous:

"A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."

Does it mean it is needed 30 overall (average of the 4 bands) or in each band?

Best,


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Dear All,

Just found this:
PTE Academic - Australian Visas - Pearson

Functional Overall score 30

Not an official source but I guess if the PTE is stating it is probably overall.

Best,


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

Overall:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

it is clear in the text itself... 

"A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of *an overall band score* of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."


----------



## Mbehrouzpanah (Jul 7, 2019)

Does anybody know with certainty what's requirement for functional english? According to the DHA, Laws and Pearson overall score is matter. But many DHA officers believe each skill is required! My friend received a comment on this.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2014L01668


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english


https://pearsonpte.com/australiavisas/


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mbehrouzpanah said:


> Does anybody know with certainty what's requirement for functional english? According to the DHA, Laws and Pearson overall score is matter. But many DHA officers believe each skill is required! My friend received a comment on this.
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2014L01668
> 
> ...


It’s ambiguous 
The co can read it any way he likes
30 overall or 30 in each

Cheers


----------



## Mbehrouzpanah (Jul 7, 2019)

My friend called DHA, They responded as we can understand from the text, it conveys each skill!!!!


----------

